# Skinny jeans



## dentaldee (Aug 6, 2006)

What do you guys think about skinny jeans coming back in style??

I wore them in highschool!!! there wasn't spandex back then and I nearly broke my ankle everyday trying to get them off and on!!

I hope this trend does not last long...........I think they'll make my butt look to big!! As Stacy and Clinton say ......you look like and icecream cone

What are your thoughts???


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 6, 2006)

Oh no! Please no! Seriously?! These are coming into style? I prefer my bootcut jeans *lol* That's the only thing I can even wear!


----------



## graceface (Aug 6, 2006)

i was with a friend who was trying a whole bunch of skinny jeans and we both agreed that none of them looked good on. I'm just not sure if I like the look at all, you really need a certain body type for them. When it comes to being "in fashion" I always say that just because it's "in" doesn't mean its "in" for me because I'd rather buy something because it fits well on me and flatters my body as opposed to buying something that's trendy. I've already seen too many people wearing skinny jeans who'd be better off in another style. there's my 2 cents!


----------



## PinkRibbons (Aug 6, 2006)

I think they look really cute on skinny girls, but if you have big legs, thighs or butt, it just doesn't work. But I like the style and I'd wear it if I was like a size 2 lol


----------



## Retro-Violet (Aug 6, 2006)

oh god, i can never do those. i saw this girl, no joke, at a punk rock show and seriously i thought she was wearing tights until i went to the bathroom and saw her in there putting more makeup on (she had way too much anyways) and i realized oh my god they're acutally jeans she's wearing. i swear she could barely walk around comfortably let alone i doubt she could sit down.


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 6, 2006)

i think they're cute, if you wear the right shoes.

my cousin bought a pair a few weeks ago and she tried them on with flats and wedges and oh, my god. it looked SO nasty without the shoes, but with them on, they looked HOT!

my hips/ass are too big for me to pull this off, though lol


----------



## girl_geek (Aug 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *dentaldee* What do you guys think about skinny jeans coming back in style??I wore them in highschool!!! there wasn't spandex back then and I nearly broke my ankle everyday trying to get them off and on!!

I hope this trend does not last long...........I think they'll make my butt look to big!! As Stacy and Clinton say ......you look like and icecream cone

What are your thoughts???

lol, I remember them talking about the ice cream cone effect on What Not To Wear, and I agree... I think a few very slender girls without large hips or a butt could probably get away with them, but not the majority of the population!
For record, I am actually pretty slender (around a size 4) with a boyish figure, but even I am too scared to wear them! I think bootcuts are a more flattering cut for almost everyone


----------



## Nox (Aug 6, 2006)

I have a few pairs of skinny jeans, and I think they look hot. I am very tall, with extra long legs. I have a small bubble butt, but since it's very tight, I think it looks great. I think more women can wear them if they have the confidence, but if you have wide hips, you should probably skip these.


----------



## LVA (Aug 6, 2006)

i absolutely hate these!! plz don't come back ... i can't bear to see skinny jeans on myself .. i'd die b4 i'd tried to squeeze my a$$ into 1


----------



## mehrunissa (Aug 6, 2006)

I tried a pair on last week, and it wasn't so bad. But that's because I look like a 12-year old boy, neck down. If you're fuller on the bottom, definitely skip them. I thought they exaggerated the size of my butt and it almost looked ridiculous.


----------



## airkisses (Aug 6, 2006)

I love skinny jeans, that's all I wear now.


----------



## Maja (Aug 6, 2006)

I'm actually interested to see how they'd look on me, so I'll definitely try some.


----------



## sadhunni (Aug 6, 2006)

i think they only look good on skinny and tall girls who wears a size 2.


----------



## Simone (Aug 6, 2006)

Yeah, I've these jeans also called "cigarette" jeans. They're comfortable to me, but I have very thin legs, kind of spidery.

If you just don't like skinny jeans and don't feel comfortable while wearing them, there's literally 100s out styles out there.


----------



## dentaldee (Aug 6, 2006)

well my butt is really not big in any way....but I still can see me wearing them...............then again I said that about flared jeans how many years ago???!!!


----------



## SierraWren (Aug 6, 2006)

I'm a size 2 but not comfortable at all at the thought of wearing such tight jeans--even though they do look cute on many people


----------



## linda46125 (Aug 6, 2006)

the trend for skinny jeans has been and gone this year over here. i bought some, but even though they were a british size 10 (dont know what the american equivalent is) they still made me look rather large!


----------



## charish (Aug 6, 2006)

skinny jeans, can anyone post a picture? are they the ones that's aren't flared? i think i know what you're talking about but not sure.i'm so used to wearing shorts or flared jeans. actually i hardly wear jeans anymore.


----------



## nehcterg (Aug 6, 2006)

i remeber when they were first re-entering the style world they were calling them drainpipes not skinny jeans. personally i think they are cute on certian body types, but i could never pull them off.

here are a couple of pictures (i'm pretty sure its actually the same pair of pants on different people)


----------



## Princess6828 (Aug 6, 2006)

I think they're absolutely hideous. They don't look good on anyone except stick-thin model-type people. I mean, I'm tiny - but they definitely wouldn't look good on me. Out of all my friends, I can only think of one that they would look good on - she's about 5'9" and pencil thin.


----------



## cottoncandy (Aug 6, 2006)

i love skinny jeans! i used to hate them when i was younger, i thought they made legs look like carrots, but i guess thats only if you have really wide hips. i own two pairs, both from miss sixty and if you buy them in stretchy jeans material they are actually really comfy and become like a second skin.


----------



## charish (Aug 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *nehcterg* i remeber when they were first re-entering the style world they were calling them drainpipes not skinny jeans. personally i think they are cute on certian body types, but i could never pull them off.
here are a couple of pictures (i'm pretty sure its actually the same pair of pants on different people)

thanks. oh wow i know i never had a pair of them. oh my gosh, my hips and butt would not fit in that, i mean i'm not fat but. i'm kinda short(5'3.5) and my,well just no way.

Originally Posted by *cottoncandy* i love skinny jeans! i used to hate them when i was younger, i thought they made legs look like carrots, but i guess thats only if you have really wide hips. i own two pairs, both from miss sixty and if you buy them in stretchy jeans material they are actually really comfy and become like a second skin. i would def. need stretch. i'm kind of small frame but the way i'm shaped(bubble butt,curvy hips) no way.


----------



## dentaldee (Aug 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *nehcterg* here are a couple of pictures (i'm pretty sure its actually the same pair of pants on different people) these chics have like ZERO hips!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kaeisme (Aug 6, 2006)

I am not to sure they would look good on short girls...


----------



## LipglossQueen (Aug 7, 2006)

I personally love them, I've almost forgotten boot cut jeans ever existed.


----------



## vickih (Aug 7, 2006)

my love and appreciation of food doesn't allow for my hips and ass to fit in them..


----------



## monniej (Aug 7, 2006)

i wouldn't touch these jeans with a ten foot pole. these jeans are made for girls that are straight up and down. if you have a booty of any kind, these jeans are going to look a hot mess! jmho.


----------



## babiicouturexo (Aug 7, 2006)

Stacy and Clinton...

hahah, they rock.

Well, I love them, mainly because I wasn't around to experience them at first, but I think they can be very flattering on the right body type, you don't necessarily have to be a stick, just slender, with good legs.


----------



## ivette (Aug 7, 2006)

i use to wear them , but i can't now. i don't hate them. i just got use to wearing more

relaxed jeans


----------



## KimC2005 (Aug 7, 2006)

They just wouldn't be flattering on me. They are cute on girl's that are the right size for them, but definately not me. I feel much more comfortable in a pair or boot-cut jeans or something.


----------



## JewelZz (Aug 7, 2006)

Skinny jeans..dread these



im not into them i think these only look good on stick figure models lol since thats like 1% of the population or the very most women/girls with no curves can get away with wearing them...i personally dont think i would ever try to wear skinny jeans..im gonna stick with boot cut jeans


----------



## aninatolosa (Aug 7, 2006)

Oh i love it!!!!!!


----------



## girl_geek (Aug 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *monniej* i wouldn't touch these jeans with a ten foot pole. these jeans are made for girls that are straight up and down. if you have a booty of any kind, these jeans are going to look a hot mess! jmho. Oh, I am very straight up and down, my hips and butt are almost non-existant... but I still don't want to wear skinny jeans! I just don't like the look of them, they remind me too much of the scary leggings I wore in the 80's! lol


----------



## silver_rain (Aug 8, 2006)

You definately need to find the right pair and they are not for everyone but I recently found one I love and Im wearing it right now



It's stretchy and very comfy. I don't think they look good if you are pearshaped though, it will make your butt and hips look bigger but I am on hte thin side and I like the way they make me look a little curvier


----------



## Cheebs (Aug 8, 2006)

I like them but you have to have the right body shape for it. My hips are too big so I look dumb in them.


----------



## Guenevere (Aug 8, 2006)

I like them in the right color, and fit. I'm tall with no curves pretty much, and I like them but they're so "hollywood" trendy I think I would feel stupid.


----------



## SweetKisses (Aug 8, 2006)

I haven't tried them, but I'm a little reluctant to because I think these would work best on really thin, tall girls. I'm 5'4, average weight, with hips and ass!



I am open-minded to trying some on at the stores, so we'll see how they work!


----------



## lovesboxers (Aug 9, 2006)

I wore them in the 80's already. My opinion of them now is...skinny jeans =


----------



## tiffannygurl (Aug 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *vickih* my love and appreciation of food doesn't allow for my hips and ass to fit in them..









that is funny.
i don't like skinny jeans at all. i was reading on a fashion site that the boyfriend baggy jeans are coming back and skinny jeans are going out.which is fine by me...i like my pants to be loose so i can move in them.

ASOS.com has them.


----------



## LipglossQueen (Aug 9, 2006)

Yea the masculine look is coming in too interms of shirts, jackets, loose fitting trousers and what not.


----------



## Innerkitten (Aug 9, 2006)

I've thought of getting a pair if they look good on me. I'm tall and thin so I might be able to wear them. I wonder if there is a not so extreme version of them around. Skinnyish jeans!


----------



## bluebird26 (Aug 9, 2006)

I think they would look good on people who dont have wide hips. I am size 6 and wider hips than most of the skinny girls here. (what else can I expect, I am from Peru) *sigh*


----------



## girl_geek (Aug 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *tiffannygurl*







that is funny.
i don't like skinny jeans at all. i was reading on a fashion site that the boyfriend baggy jeans are coming back and skinny jeans are going out.which is fine by me...i like my pants to be loose so i can move in them.

ASOS.com has them.

As long as they're not as baggy and loose as the jeans I wore in the 90's! lol I don't know why those were popular, they just hid all your curves!


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Aug 10, 2006)

I say THANK GOD for skinny jeans! I am sick of bell bottoms and the hippie look! I look great in cigarette pants and anything with slim legs. My legs are really long and I look silly in stupid flare jeans...like I am in a flamingo dancer costume.


----------



## jalia (Aug 10, 2006)

Skinny jeans? My waist to hip ratio is already ridiculous enough. I just think they would make me look like Jessica Rabbit or something. I'll leave the skinny jeans to the skinny women.


----------



## LipglossQueen (Aug 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jalia* Skinny jeans? My waist to hip ratio is already ridiculous enough. I just think they would make me look like Jessica Rabbit or something. I'll leave the skinny jeans to the skinny women. You kidding J. Rabbit has such a cute figure!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Aug 10, 2006)

I &lt;3 these..I cant get enough of them [thanks to thrift stores]..And I am very pretite with a nice butt, so It doesnt look hrrible..

I sometimes pair it up with high heels or just my everyday worn out converse


----------



## dixiewolf (Aug 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *girl_geek* As long as they're not as baggy and loose as the jeans I wore in the 90's! lol I don't know why those were popular, they just hid all your curves! Ugg, I had those too.



I dont think skinny jeans are bad, just that most of the population wouldnt be able to wear them. Whatever happened to normal jeans? I hate jeans shopping, everything is either flared, boyfriend, tight, curvy, too baggy or um, extremely tight in the nether regions


----------



## SwtValina (Aug 10, 2006)

These will look hot with stilleto pumps or high boots. Though I haven't found ones i liked yet


----------



## anneh89 (Sep 2, 2006)

i lovvve my skinny jeans, but i'm a little wide around my hips, but if i wear boots over them, they make me look more porportioned





Also great with ballet flats, and thongs (flip-flops(?)) ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kandia (Sep 3, 2006)

I have 3 pairs of skinny jeans and I love them


----------



## peekaboo (Sep 3, 2006)

I love them but they do not look right on me-I am just a wide leg, bootcut, flare gal I guess.


----------



## deadlakes (Sep 4, 2006)

skinny jeans are huge in australia atm, both for guys and girls.

a lot of girls of all shapes and sizes wear them and look great on most girls. i guess it's just a matter of feeling comfortable in them and finding what looks good with it to flatter you.

it took me quite a long time to get used to wearing them and seeing myself in them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## speerrituall1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Did that in the 80's. I shall not return.


----------



## marshall1704 (Sep 4, 2006)

I actually wear a lot of jeans with spandex or polyester. I think they look good if you have a good figure. I don't have a big butt or big thighs so I feel fine in them. I don't like the picture of the jeans posted though. I don't like mine that tight and especially at the ankles. I like a lot of ankle room.


----------



## beautynista (Sep 4, 2006)

I love skinny jeans!


----------



## pcha72 (Sep 4, 2006)

I remember wearing them in middle school LOL!!! However, I wouldn't be caught dead wearing them now. There's a reason skinny jeans are just a trend.


----------



## blackmettalic (Sep 4, 2006)

I don't care to wear them. Too curvy for them (and I'm not even that curvy). It's bootcut all the way for me. IMO they are the perfect jeans.


----------



## Pauline (Sep 4, 2006)

Love Em! I just bought 4 pairs!


----------



## lael (Sep 5, 2006)

I have little curves and could get away with wearing it, but I probably won't wear it. I definitely think these are for less curvy women. I'm starting to see some women wear these that don't need to be wearing them. They're looking like stuffed sausages and are just barely squeezed into them.





I can't believe this trend is back- I just hope the tapered jean doesn't come back!! I was in tapered jeans for years in the 80's!


----------



## Leony (Sep 5, 2006)

I look good on skinny jeans so no biggie here.


----------



## Magdovka (Sep 5, 2006)

I have wide hips so skinny jeans dont look good on my legs


----------



## han (Sep 5, 2006)

i guess it depends if there strechy i dont want to hurt myself when i sit down im a size 0 but i still need room might check them out and see how they look i do like them on other people though

Originally Posted by *kaeisme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am not to sure they would look good on short girls... i think so with some cute heels


----------



## libbycopeland (Sep 5, 2006)

Life is too short to wear skinny jeans.

ugh.


----------



## cookie-chick (Sep 7, 2006)

Personally, I don't like them. All celebs have been spotted wearing skinny jeans. They look good in them, but I'm not sure I'd look good on me...


----------



## so-char (Sep 7, 2006)

I LOVE my skinny jeans! I love the way they look really sexy with heals to go out in and also really cute with flats for every day and of course they are great with boots to go over them ! People still wear them around, but I have seen them looking terrible on people.


----------



## Nox (Sep 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *so-char* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I LOVE my skinny jeans! I love the way they look really sexy with heals to go out in and also really cute with flats for every day and of course they are great with boots to go over them ! People still wear them around, but I have seen them looking terrible on people. Totally agree with you Char! Those are the different ways I love to wear mine and I think it looks fab.


----------



## melpaganlibran (Sep 7, 2006)

i don't like them at all...I have yet to even try a pair on, I may try a pair of skinny jeans on just for giggles! I have an ample derriere and some hips going on and I don't want the whole dreaded ice cream cone look, yucch. I really am none too thrilled with the whole back to the eighties trend going on either...the whole skinny cut pants fad makes me think "agh I had a pair of these in middle school, why have they come back!" I will stick to my boot cut pants they are my favorite and have been in style a long time. I do agree that even if skinny jeans are not my favorite for any-one, they do look best on tall rather thin ladies. that's my two cents and I'm sticking to it!

&lt;3, Mel


----------



## so-char (Sep 8, 2006)

I agree you have to be a certain shape, not necessarily tall though, I'm a 5'6'' and I get compliments in them !


----------



## snowp14 (Sep 8, 2006)

Quote:
I think a few very slender girls without large hips or a butt could probably get away with them Nooo way. At least not for me. I'm a skinny girl with no hips, no butt, and nice legs (not chicken leg skinny at all). Skinny jeans look hideous on me. They just accentuate my thinness, which is something I don't want to do. The plus is they do make me look like I have a butt. But they do nothing for my hips. 
I don't think skinny jeans really work on any body type. They make skinny girls look skinnier and average sized girls and bigger girls look bigger.


----------



## missshappyasss (Sep 8, 2006)

I really dont like skinny jeans. They are just not for me.


----------



## Clouded_Storm (Sep 14, 2006)

To me, skinny jeans are too much like the tapered leg. The good thing is that people who still wear tapered pants can feel a little bit in style.


----------



## laura112 (Sep 15, 2006)

Everyone was wearing them in the UK a while back, I mostly wore mine with boots at night and flats during the day. But I agree with Char some people just do not suit them.


----------



## Lindabear (Sep 17, 2006)

skinies are my favorites right now its the only kind of jean i would buy, i ustoo thought eww pants that go straight down clining to ur legs but that was before this is now, i wear em with flipflops and anything flat..


----------



## fickledpink (Sep 17, 2006)

I love the skinny jean look and I'm glad it's coming back.


----------



## Thais (Sep 18, 2006)

I actually think they are cute, but as the name says, only super skinny girls can wear it, otherwise it will make u look super fat.


----------



## Lia (Sep 18, 2006)

Anything that's too tight or skinny on me makes me look like i'm a big ice-cream . But it looks really beautiful on one of my friends who have narrow hips


----------



## ChristineLE24 (Sep 18, 2006)

Oh, I love the new skinny jeans, they look great with a pair of nice below the knee type boots (love the Dolce &amp; Gabbana boots Jessica Alba is wearing that they are showing in all the mags, but they are like $2K




so you have to be a celebrity to afford them



) I love True Religion jeans and have like 10 pairs of them but, I gotta say, Old Navy's new Skinny jeans are great!

But, I do agree that your legs have to be on the longer side to wear the skinny jeans.


----------



## usersassychick0 (Sep 19, 2006)

Some of them are kinda cool, but i have seen a couple of people with them from the side and thought it looked nasty! But it could be their body type; like the whole thigh calve ratio they make your legs look like upside down triangles!!!!


----------



## gagirl1985 (Sep 19, 2006)

i dont like skinny jeans at all, they look horrible on me and make me look like a toothpick.


----------



## nikkysheels (Sep 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NoxiousByProxy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have a few pairs of skinny jeans, and I think they look hot. I am very tall, with extra long legs. I have a small bubble butt, but since it's very tight, I think it looks great. I think more women can wear them if they have the confidence, but if you have wide hips, you should probably skip these. This is the look that skinny jeans were ment for. Long skinny legs ,little butt. If your on the bigger side they still look great only is you have a boys shape.(Like me) Hippy gals need not apply.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 19, 2006)

Hmm, i'll have to try some on before I decide.


----------



## dior_addict595 (Sep 19, 2006)

It is just a matter of finding the right pair of skinny jeans. I have notticed that the fit on skinny jeans varies greatly depending on the brand. I have had several clients in various shapes and sizes purchase the skinny jean. Stay away from the high-waisted versions though...


----------



## nikkysheels (Sep 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *dior_addict595* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It is just a matter of finding the right pair of skinny jeans. I have notticed that the fit on skinny jeans varies greatly depending on the brand. I have had several clients in various shapes and sizes purchase the skinny jean. Stay away from the high-waisted versions though... Your going to find that in any jean.


----------



## devorah (Sep 19, 2006)

My new jeans are stretchy on top and boot cut on the bottom. They complement my hourglass figure with athletic but not huge legs.

I don't remember if tapered legs or leggings looked good on me or not. I remember a lot of people wearing leg warmers or boots with them when I was younger.

Is anyone seeing leg warmers?


----------



## nikkysheels (Sep 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *devorah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My new jeans are stretchy on top and boot cut on the bottom. They complement my hourglass figure with athletic but not huge legs.I don't remember if tapered legs or leggings looked good on me or not. I remember a lot of people wearing leg warmers or boots with them when I was younger.

Is anyone seeing leg warmers?

Thats so funny now that skinny jeans are back and so are leggins(yes, there is a god) I was hopping leg warmers were on the way too. Because I just pulled mine out of the closet just in case!!!


----------



## rejectstar (Sep 21, 2006)

Reading this thread has made me curious about how these skinny jeans would look on me. I'm usually not one to follow trends, but I might just take a whack at it and try some on. I'm almost positive I won't like them... but you never know, right? I don't have much of an ass and my hips are pretty average sized... I'm no twig, that's for sure. Maybe I'll get lucky!


----------



## Amethyst (Sep 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *graceface* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i was with a friend who was trying a whole bunch of skinny jeans and we both agreed that none of them looked good on. I'm just not sure if I like the look at all, you really need a certain body type for them. When it comes to being "in fashion" I always say that just because it's "in" doesn't mean its "in" for me because I'd rather buy something because it fits well on me and flatters my body as opposed to buying something that's trendy. I've already seen too many people wearing skinny jeans who'd be better off in another style. there's my 2 cents! I agree with you. That being said, my own opinion is, speaking of fashion, the 80's wasn't really too kind to women with stylish and flattering clothing back then.
However---I like the functional part of skinny jeans - meaning the fact that if you want to tuck your jeans into your boots, skinny jeans are the way to go (I'd buy them with stretch). To compensate for not having a skinny upper half, I'd wear a long sweater or tunic with them. I think this is the way a curvy gal (like me) can get away with wearing skinny jeans and not look like sausage in casing.


----------



## Lipstick_gal (Sep 25, 2006)

Ok I doubt they will look good on me. Actually I know they won't lol. Low riders didn't work for me either. I have a long waist and very short legs and on top of that I am a kind of rectangle/athletic shape meaning I have wide shoulders and my hips are about the save width as my shoulders. I think my butt, hips and low tummy would look terrible in these jeans. But my sis who has a short waist, long legs and is a size 6 (but looks less than that) would look good in these !


----------



## nikkysheels (Sep 27, 2006)

Ok kids I've jumped on the skinny jean bandwagon. I just got my first pair tonight! They are so hot. OMG! A tanktop,skinny jeans and heels. Thats the look for the club Saturday. LOVE 'EM


----------



## Dennery (Sep 28, 2006)

Actually, I love skinny jeans! They make the legs &amp; tush look very sexy! I just wish they would add a boot cut to the style. The narrow cut at the ankle makes everything look disproportionate. The "skinny" jeans I have bunch up around my ankles no matter which shoes or boots I wear with them. That's the downside. If the hem won't go over the shoes/boots, I think the look is lost. Just looks odd, no matter how sexy your rear looks!





I haven't purchased any "skinny" jeans for some time. Do they make them with a boot cut, or does the term still imply a "cigarette" leg all the way down to the hem? If anyone knows, please post! Thanks in advance!

BFN,

Dennery


----------



## Vikee (Sep 30, 2006)

Urgh I hate them!

I think they look good on my friends and stuff.

I'm 5 10" and a UK size 8/10 and they just look awful on me. For some reason they seem to be tighter on the bottom of my legs as opposed to my thighs?

I thought I was supposed to be the ideal sort of person to wear them - evidently not lol.


----------



## sallysue (Oct 1, 2006)

Well I guess I will never say never about anything but I think my boot cuts are much more flattering


----------



## girliegirl (Oct 1, 2006)

I bought my first pair yesterday and am wearing them now, but suddenly I feel a self consious



I'm a tad.....uh....hippy





Otherwise, I love them and think they are so cute.


----------



## sweetrbca (Oct 1, 2006)

I think this "trend" is hideous. They don't flatter the likes of *anybody*, whether you're the thin/supermodel-esque type or an average figure or whatever.... the style will never flatter anybody, will always make even the smallest feet look HUGE and remind me of the strung-out, Mick Jagger type -- yes, the type that has PROBLEMS. Steer away from this if you know whats good for you


----------



## theunforgiv3n (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm 5ft2 and wear skinny jeans. I think it's more down to the colour of the jeans. Most of mine are faded down the front which, I don't know if it's just me, but seem to help avoid making my legs look small and chunky. Also I wear some of mine with long t-shirts which takes the attention away from your buttocks and again helps avoid looking like you have stumpy legs ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelseyroo (Oct 3, 2006)

i love my skinny's. theyre my favorite style.

they look so rockstar, i love them.


----------



## chynadoll7o2 (Oct 21, 2006)

Omg skinny jeans is a no no


----------



## Peacooth (Oct 21, 2006)

I can't wear them- I just can't. I guess it has something to do with my disproportionate butt.


----------



## Anastasia91390 (Oct 22, 2006)

I love them. Dark denim skinnys just look so classy. Especially with heels. They look like shit on me, but with a 5'2 frame and HUGE hips to match what can you expect? It was the same deal when leggings with denim minis became popular. I really wanted to wear them, but my thunder thighs weren't having that so I just stayed away from them. It's kind of depressing. Lol


----------



## monniej (Feb 11, 2007)

i think i may have to break my own rule. i think i've become obsessed with these jeans and have been eyeing a few pair that i may want to try. i like the proportion of the extra length ruched at the bottom. i know i said i never would, but i guess you can never say never. anyone else change their mind about rocking this trend for spring/summer?


----------



## Guenevere (Feb 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i think i may have to break my own rule. i think i've become obsessed with these jeans and have been eyeing a few pair that i may want to try. i like the proportion of the extra length ruched at the bottom. i know i said i never would, but i guess you can never say never. anyone else change their mind about rocking this trend for spring/summer?
http://g-images.amazon.com/images/G/01/Shopbop/media/images/products/jbran/jbran1001315386/jbran1001315386_94x185.jpghttp://g-images.amazon.com/images/G/01/Shopbop/media/images/products/chipp/chipp1017316303/chipp1017316303_94x185.jpg

Those look exactly like my favorite pair!!! Dark and extra long, which was a surprise because I never find jeans long enough for me. I love mine! It's ok if you want to come to the dark side and join the club, WAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!


----------



## monniej (Feb 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Guenevere* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Those look exactly like my favorite pair!!! Dark and extra long, which was a surprise because I never find jeans long enough for me. I love mine! It's ok if you want to come to the dark side and join the club, WAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!! http://bestsmileys.com/evil/3.gif yes, i must eat my words. this is exactly why you should never say what you would never do! life will most certainly make you a big, fat fibber! i must admit, these jeans are hot and yes, this 49year old is going to rock them!


----------



## Guenevere (Feb 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ...this 49year old is going to rock them! And rock them hard I bet!!!!!!!!


----------



## cutey_peach (Feb 12, 2007)

hehe yeap skinnys are back in fashion, i love them alot =D so cute


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 12, 2007)

Every pair i've tried on so far have been waaay too long which looks retarded on me so for now i'm sticking with my boot cut jeans.


----------



## monniej (Feb 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Every pair i've tried on so far have been waaay too long which looks retarded on me so for now i'm sticking with my boot cut jeans. i hear you lisa. it looks like the average length is about 34". that's the length that i ususally buy, and with boot cuts i ususally wear 3-4" heels. i'll keep an eye out for petites!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i hear you lisa. it looks like the average length is about 34". that's the length that i ususally buy, and with boot cuts i ususally wear 3-4" heels. *i'll keep an eye out for petites*! Thank you, Monnie!


----------



## CandyApple (Feb 12, 2007)

Not a big fan of this trend..


----------



## MozKitten (Feb 12, 2007)

Curves or no curves, I think they look good on everybody. I have two pairs myself, but I'm use to wear tight straight legged jeans.


----------



## Disko (Feb 12, 2007)

I absolutely love them. They're all I wear!


----------



## LipglossQueen (Feb 13, 2007)

I love skinnies, they're the best I don't ever want to wear any other cut...


----------



## Tilleul (Feb 13, 2007)

I love skinny jeans and love them with flat shoes or highheels like Tod's Jodie Pumps.


----------



## mmonroemaniac (Feb 13, 2007)

i havent found my perfect pair yet, i want some tight black ones...

look good with flat dolly shoes and heels!


----------



## power_rangers (Feb 13, 2007)

i'm a skinny jean whore. i love them they make me look taller [since im like 5 ft tall] =D i also prefer some nice boot cut jeans.


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 14, 2007)

I don't like them much on me, but I do like them on some of my friends. As a general rule, I think a lot of girls who shouldn't be wearing them (I'll include myself here!) do wear them. I do like them tucked into boots and that's mostly how I wear mine. I have an hour glass figure though and they just make my ass look unbelievably huge.


----------



## Dubsbelle (Feb 14, 2007)

I LOVE skinny jeans!

They're so retro looking...I love wearing them with flats or my vans/converse. I'm also pretty small 4"11 and these DON'T make me look like a midget! LOL!



This is one trend I hope lasts.


----------



## x3ap (Feb 24, 2007)

skinny jeans work for the model-type chicks, and that's about it.


----------



## wendy29 (Feb 24, 2007)

Only skinny jeans for me!!!!! I love wearing them with 4 inch heels!!!


----------



## power_rangers (Feb 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *x3ap* /img/forum/go_quote.gif skinny jeans work for the model-type chicks, and that's about it. They are definetly not only for the model type. I'm far from model type but I can still pull them off. If you weigh 250lbs then you shoudn't wear them, but a lot of people are intimidated to wear them because of the way the magazines show models wearing the jeans and how they are 6 ft 110. Thats why I hate limited model weight, it makes people who are normal feel bad about themseles, but you really dont have to be a model to waer them.





see def not a model! Just normal.


----------



## charish (Feb 24, 2007)

if i had skinny legs and a smaller butt then i could probably wear them, but then again i haven't tried them on yet.


----------



## earthtonez (Feb 26, 2007)

I love skinny jeans and they look awesome. Yep not everyone can pull them off.


----------



## LovinPigments (Feb 27, 2007)

with some sexy high heels i think they look great...but for some reason i cant pull them off..


----------



## clwkerric (Feb 27, 2007)

Skinny jeans are hideous!


----------



## MissXXXrae (Mar 19, 2007)

i dont own any yet but i love how they looked tucked into high heal boots


----------



## Dee_Vine (Mar 19, 2007)

My thighs need to shrink a tad before I would actually think of purchasing some.


----------



## AngelaGM (Mar 19, 2007)

I am passing on those as I have a big ol' butt.


----------



## mac-whore (Mar 19, 2007)

I love skinny jeans with a good stilletto heel. I'm 5'7 size 2/3 and they actually make me look alot longer/thinner.


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Mar 19, 2007)

well who would have thought bellbottoms would come back? when i was in high school only dorks wore them, then they came back around 93 and with them came the bootcut, but the flare never really went away. anyway about the skinny pants, i think it looks cute on really young girls, but when you've had three kids and have an extra 20 lbs on you i would look hideous!!! but i have the feeling they will stay for a while.


----------



## Saje (Mar 19, 2007)

I cant wear em coz of my legs : I like to be able to move around in my jeans anyway.


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Mar 19, 2007)

They look awful on me because my thighs aren`t small enough. I`m trying to lose some weight, however, so skinny jeans might become an option for me soon!


----------



## Kathy (Mar 19, 2007)

No way I'm getting my ass into these kind of jeans. I didn't care for the style before.


----------



## erinhelley (Mar 23, 2007)

The are sooooo cute on girls that have thin legs. Me? I am really small but I have big thighs so I cant pull them off.


----------



## poligram83 (Mar 24, 2007)

hahaha.. Levis are great.. they make good skinny jeans to compliment all type of figures!


----------



## Bea (Mar 24, 2007)

I want these jeans:

Attachment 31689

Attachment 31690


----------



## anjanasadil (Mar 26, 2007)

i'm too bootylicious to EVER, and i mean EVER think about fitting or even sqeezing into these. i'm a curvy 5'6''....besides, i really dont care for the style. i'll stick to my bootcut and flares..





for those of you who CAN pull this style off,,,more power to you!


----------



## VaniXX (May 27, 2007)

um, i like to wear skinny jeans. I always wear those.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (May 27, 2007)

i like them, and i own a pair however i rarely ware them cause they are not practical


----------

